# Rumor ?



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard the king bite was going off at the beach pier can anyone verify?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about537.html



heres the report from the ECPFF


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty sure there was a good bite yesterday but slow today.


----------

